# Lemon Chichlids



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

I have about 20 mature Lemon Chichlids from a successful "accidental" spawn 9 months ago. I've really gotten into aquascaping and cichlids aren't my thing. Selling them all $5 each or 5 for $20.


----------

